# Slimming for bump ~ month two! February



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies,

As promised, a shiny new thread for a shiny new month!

Im not sure how many girls are still on board, but the original list is still on the first thread. Maybe we could post about how the first month has gone?

Personally, I've lost 23lbs :happydance:
Whilst i know my weightloss will slow down now, im still really pleased :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

Would i be able to join in this month? i think this is the right time for me and i am ready for the challenge. Also my brother brought one of those huge workout machines and its in the garage. Its great its got all these weights and a punch bag, which i can use and havent got to pay to go to gym!!!
Well done on your weight loss too hun xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im still doing it, been doing it 3 weeks, had give up 1 week due to a very bad period, lost 8lb in the 2 weeks on it cant complain. I can tell the difference well done on your huge loss!


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Thanks hunny, your doing really well too :happydance:

Of course you can pinkgirl, the more the merrier :D


----------



## Caroline

Well done thats fantastic.

I've so far lost 5lb.

Scales playing up this morning, 1st I got on I weighed 4lb heavier, & I'm wtf that is so not right, so get on again & reads that I've lost 4lb.

Try again & its stay the same or lost 1lb.

Will try again in the morning tomorrow, & if they;re still misbehaving will have to get some more. 

Still aiming for 10st 7lb, but once reach that may go for 10st, unless circumstances change.

Bought a steeper in Asda for £20 and am aiming for 20 mins every other day, managed 2 days last week :rofl:

I will try harder next week.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mine went bad when i went away for my anniversary. I'm gonna try and really get my head back into it once this killer witch has gone away. I lost 7lbs, but i think it's all gone back on. I don't dare weigh myself at the minute xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Its all good girls, its all good intentions and progress.
Well done caroline, nearly half way there!
-x-


----------



## Caroline

If OH gets his way (& I'm soo gonna let him :rofl:) it'll be going back on again b4 long.


----------



## Drazic<3

:happydance: 
YAY!
:D


----------



## holly81

Wow well done with the weight loss ladies! Drazic - how on earth did you manage 23lbs in one month??? :shock: That is amazing - well done you!!

Any chance I can join in please - allbeit a bit late now! I always find this the hardest time of year to lose weight but wanna get my body primed for TTC in summer. I figured out that 1lb a week will add up to almost 1.5 stone by June - MUST be possible - surely...?? 

Maybe I'll wander off to find the original thread if nobody minds.... x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey Hunny,
Thanks so much :) To be fair, im overweight, so i lost alot in the first month because my body wants it to go! Its getting harder now though. lol

The original thread is on this first page... one sec...ill get the link.

Of course you can join though, the more the merrier :D

EDIT - all the links are in there :) https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/85804-january-slim-2009-month-one.html


----------



## lauraloo24

Hiya, i'm still around and determined to try harder in February, tbh i didnt really get into the swing of things in January so only lost a few pounds. I'm back on the bandwagon as of tomorrow though and hope to have some good news to report soon! xxx


----------



## jen1604

Hooray for the new months thread.
I have put on SO much weight this weekend!Yesterday I had the WORST hangover hunger and I literally ate more in a day than I normally would in a week.Im so bloated today :(


----------



## Caroline

Got weighed this am, even tho I'd forgotten I was gonna get weighed after dropping kids of @ school & ate b'fast, but have lost another 1lb.


----------



## holly81

Yay weighed myself this morning and have lost 1lb since Fri! :happydance: Now I'm not gonna weigh in again till next week as I'm still binge-ing a little bit in the evenings so it'll prob go back up again tomorrow! Lol!

Well done Caroline, you're almost half way there now! :)


----------



## Caroline

Well done holly. Always best to weigh onces a week. If you know you've pigged out a bit one day, cut back a little next day.


----------



## Pops

Well done everyone!!! You are all doing SO well!!!

You should be very proud of yourselves :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

This morning, my stupid body really annoyed me. lol.

Right, _I know_ you shouldn't weight every single day.. but i do and i did. Yesterday i ate no more than i have been, and it said i had put on three lbs!! Honestly, it took all my effort not to lob that *******ing scale our the window. :huffy:

I know its water weight, or AF, or something random. But man, its put me in a bad mood :rofl:


----------



## Caroline

Either its water due to AF or your scales are lying B******ds like mine.

I get on mine and sometimes they wobble about for ever then give me either a ridiculously low or high wt. Like you say sometimes you could throw them out the window.

:hug:.

I know its naughty but try again tomorrow, may get a completley different reading


----------



## Drazic<3

If not im going to lean on the sink until in 11stone. :rofl:


----------



## holly81

Do it, do it! A little cheat here and there won't hurt! Then DON'T weigh yourself till next week!! I'm sure it was just a fluke and you're still losing xx


----------



## Caroline

Drazic<3 said:


> If not im going to lean on the sink until in 11stone. :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

well, two of those mystery lbs have vanished. 
OH said 'You probably need a big dump' - So romantic, such mastery of the english language.
:rofl:


----------



## holly81

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Not only does your fella look a bit like mine, but he sounds like him too!!


----------



## lozzy21

hi can i join? allthough i dont know if im cheeting as i go to slimming world iv lost 1st 2lb so far but have been a bit naughty over xmass.


----------



## jen1604

Of course,the more the merrier.On the 1st thread we did,we had diet profiles so you might want to fill out one of those.Ill go and see if I can find a link to that thread.xx


----------



## jen1604

Ok lozzy21 heres my profile...I thought a couple of the other newer girls might want to do it aswell.Just obviously copy and paste it and then get rid of my answers and add your own.

Name: Jen1604

Age: 19

Height: 5ft 6

Weight (optional):10 stone 3 

BMI: 23.12

Target weight loss: About a stone

Reason for losing weight: I want to lose this baby weight before I start trying for the next one!Miss Ophelia was born 6 months ago and I've done appalingly at losing the weight!

Weakness's: Crisps,sweeties, anything made of potato!!!Snacking in the evening watching tv (this is my main weakness)

Type of exercise: Arg,probably not a lot.Don't get a lot of time to myself.I'm going to say walking,does that count?


----------



## Drazic<3

OH NO HOLLY!
Please dont tell me there's more than one?!
:shock: :rofl:

OOOoooh, those nasty lying three lbs have disappeared :D


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks, ill fill it in

Name: Lozzy 21 (laura)

Age: 21

Height: 5ft 9

Weight (optional):18 stone 8 

BMI: no idea

Target weight loss: untill i feel comfortable

Reason for losing weight: Over the past 3 years iv gradualy put on weight, even skinny i weight over 13 stone, i just wanna feel comfortable and i want to be able to shop in every part of the store, not just the fatty section. At my biggest i was a size 24, i am now a size 20. Me skinny is a size 16 as i am natualy cuvy

Weakness's: Large portions and take-aways. dont realy eat that bad just drink to much

Type of exercise: I walk a awful lot with work at least 9 hrs a week. should do more tho


----------



## LizzieTheKid

Name: Lizzie

Age: 22

Height: 5' 6"

Weight (optional): 165 pounds

BMI: 26.6 (yeesh, embarrassing!)

Target weight loss: 30-40 pounds

Reason for losing weight: I want to get my pre-baby body back, and be in tip-top shape for my next pregnancy. My first pregnancy, I ate way too much and gained a load of unnecessary weight, so when I do this over again, I want to try to pull the reigns in so it's not quite as hard to get back in shape.

Weakness's: Chocolate and starchy foods like pasta and bread/rolls

Type of exercise: I do get quite a bit of exercise pacing around the house with little Gracie attached to my hip, but I also do about half an hour of calisthenics and light weight lifting every morning. When the weather gets warmer, I'll go for about a two mile walk every day. I usually take my walks all year round, but with the baby now, it's hard to take her on walks in the bitter cold, so I have had to take a hiatus until spring weather rolls around!


----------



## lozzy21

lizzie You know a health bmi is between 20 and 25 ? wish my bmi was 30 lol


----------



## jen1604

LizzieTheKid said:


> Name: Lizzie
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Height: 5' 6"
> 
> Weight (optional): 165 pounds
> 
> BMI: 26.6 (yeesh, embarrassing!)
> 
> Target weight loss: 30-40 pounds
> 
> Reason for losing weight: I want to get my pre-baby body back, and be in tip-top shape for my next pregnancy. My first pregnancy, I ate way too much and gained a load of unnecessary weight, so when I do this over again, I want to try to pull the reigns in so it's not quite as hard to get back in shape.
> 
> Weakness's: Chocolate and starchy foods like pasta and bread/rolls
> 
> Type of exercise: I do get quite a bit of exercise pacing around the house with little Gracie attached to my hip, but I also do about half an hour of calisthenics and light weight lifting every morning. When the weather gets warmer, I'll go for about a two mile walk every day. I usually take my walks all year round, but with the baby now, it's hard to take her on walks in the bitter cold, so I have had to take a hiatus until spring weather rolls around!

I know,I cant wait til its warm so I can take my little miss out!I love walking...xxx


----------



## LizzieTheKid

It used to be one of my very favorite things, going for long walks. I look forward to doing it again, stopping off at the park to play a bit. I'm really excited for warm weather!!

I get so depressed sometimes looking at the BMI numbers, hahah. I've always been in a healthy weight range, so it's just odd for me to look and see that I'm considered 'overweight' now. I don't know how I ever let myself go so crazy eating when I was pregnant, but I really pigged out!!


----------



## lozzy21

i am considerd morbidly obese but can walk futher and faster than my skinny friends. My bp is perfectly fine as is my cholesterol and i eat a fairly health diet altho i drink a bit to mutch but hey your only 21 once.


----------



## LizzieTheKid

I used to be a health fanatic, but lately I've been eating just loads of junk food. I have borderline high blood pressure and tire very easily. I should really have more stamina than I do at only 22, hahah.


----------



## lozzy21

Thats probably more to do with bad food choices than being fat. Speeking of fat, i made the OH join fat club with me lastnight. Hes been on the fone twice allready asking what he can have to eat yet hes done it before? men!


----------



## zowiey

Hey!
Do you ladies mind if I join you? I was going to join a few weeks, but wasn't sure what I was doing diet wise!! But have got my ass onto the slimming world diet, so I'm hoping to loose this lovely chub!!

Name: Zowiey
Age: 25

Height: 5' 6"

Weight (optional): Deep breath.....228 pounds! eek that scares me!!

BMI: 36.8 :cry:

Target weight loss: I would like to loose 5 stone, but would be happy with 3

Reason for losing weight: I don't want to be whale when we start TTc again, and i have a nagging feeling the reason nothing was happening for us previously was because of my weight.

Weakness's: Chocolate and crisps

Type of exercise: Hmmmm, well I have a wii fit, but I doubt that counts as excercise, I have recently started walking to work which is a 2 mile round trip!

:blush: xxx


----------



## jen1604

Hi Zowiey,course we dont mind,welcome welcome!!xx


----------



## lozzy21

have you done slimming world before? 
Thats what i am doing and find it sooo easy and you can do it while your PG and BF


----------



## zowiey

lozzy21 said:


> have you done slimming world before?
> Thats what i am doing and find it sooo easy and you can do it while your PG and BF


Hello!

No I haven't done it before but am finding it quite easy at the moment, and I love that pasta and potatoes are classed as a free food on the green plan(im vegetarian so obv dont do the red!), but the fact I could carry on once PG is kind of what swung it for me!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I prefer green days as red ones dont fill me up. Iv discoverd that i dont mind Quorn but it still doent cut it when iv got quorn sausages and hes got propper ones from the butchers so im glad hes doing it with me. I lost 5lbs in my frist week and had my stone awrd within 5/6 weeks. havent lost much more than than with xmass but im back on it now.


----------



## zowiey

lozzy21 said:


> I prefer green days as red ones dont fill me up. Iv discoverd that i dont mind Quorn but it still doent cut it when iv got quorn sausages and hes got propper ones from the butchers so im glad hes doing it with me. I lost 5lbs in my frist week and had my stone awrd within 5/6 weeks. havent lost much more than than with xmass but im back on it now.

Wow! Well done! 
Hope you don't mind me asking, and you don't have to answer, honest!! but do you have much to loose? It's just most people at my group are pensioners who have been going for years and pobably only had 1st to loose in the first place and none of them ever seem to loose weight, so I was wondering if it actually does work for proper weight loss?!! Sorry to be cheeky!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I prefer green days as red ones dont fill me up. Iv discoverd that i dont mind Quorn but it still doent cut it when iv got quorn sausages and hes got propper ones from the butchers so im glad hes doing it with me. I lost 5lbs in my frist week and had my stone awrd within 5/6 weeks. havent lost much more than than with xmass but im back on it now.


----------



## Lou

Hey Ladies,

I know Im very very veryyy late at starting, but may i join you? I am fed up of seeing a bulge on my tum, bum and thighs when i look in the mirror. 

I'm aiming to loose 1 - 1.5 stone, and figured you ladies would help me alot better then anyone else i know!!

I was also wondering whether anyone could advise me on any decent diets that include a healthy exercise regieme?

Lou
xxxxxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## Caroline

I did Rosemary Conley, several years ago before I had my son.

It was same price as weight watchers etc, but you got aerobics class too, so a bargain.

You used to weigh in, then have a little chat, little certificate to person who'd lost the most that week, certificate when youd lost 1/2 stone etc. Then after ther was an hours aerobics class. I thought it was brill. Think they still do it.

I now just cut back, watch fat content, have bought a stepper. Aim is to use it every other day, but slacked this week.

Good luck with the diet. We're all here to help you.


----------



## lozzy21

zowiey said:


> Hey Zowiey yer iv got a fair bit to loose i was 19st 11 when i started and a size 24, i am now in a size 20 and back in clothes i havet been able to ware for year. i know some one who has lost 7 stone with slimming world. i want to get back down to a size 14-16. My consultant had lost over 5 stone so it dose work. try gettin the magazines which have good recipes and storys about people who have lost loads!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

wow, loads of new girls. wooo. heyyyy :happydance:
I did okay this weekend as i went to a training course and there was so much cake and rubbish food! The only bad thing really was having a salad and the evil staff poured olive oil all over it :cry:. Fingers crossed i wont have gained over the weekend, ill weigh in the morning


----------



## Caroline

Naughty ppl with the olive oil. I'm sure if you were good the rest of the week it will be fine.

Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow.

I stayed the same so pretty happy as AF due on a few days & not had the best of weeks, not very good food wise although not really naughty, and no exercise.


----------



## Wife

Yea! I'm just finding this board again.

Well I started on Jan. 1st and so far I've lost 10lbs, 2 inches around my waist, and 3 inches around my hips. I weigh weekly and plan on taking measurements monthly.


----------



## holly81

I'm pretty sure I gained this weekend - OH took me away and it was self-catering. It was his 'let's spoil Holly' weekend, so he brought loads of cake, wine, bubbly, deserts, choc sauce to dip strawberries in, etc, all the stuff you don't normally have, but love.... How could I refuse when he went to such effort? ;)


----------



## YellowCrayon

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> As promised, a shiny new thread for a shiny new month!
> 
> Im not sure how many girls are still on board, but the original list is still on the first thread. Maybe we could post about how the first month has gone?
> 
> Personally, I've lost 23lbs :happydance:
> Whilst i know my weightloss will slow down now, im still really pleased :D

Can I join this month? I just got here, and I just started dieting. 3lbs down - A LOT more to go...


----------



## Drazic<3

Of course you can sweety.
The more the merrier! I know it feels like hard work, but you have to start somewhere and your doing amazing :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

I have been a bit lazy replyin!
Have been trying really hard and lost 2lb, am pleased but thought it might of been more!
oh well i have now decided i want to loose 10lb altogether!
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Nice on pinkgirl, thats great!

Well, i lost a lb yesterday, even with the evil salad. lol. Been a little rubbish today. Sometimes how much I have to lose just overwhelms me. All the sit ups are paying off though, even if im not losing that quick.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Katie you're doing great :)

I've ended up just a lb less than my start weight, but i'm really struggling to do it at home, because no one will support me with it and the house is so full of junk food. Me and OH should be moving out soon so i'm gonna start properly then. At the minute i'm just focusing on not gaining weight rather than losing :( Although i feel huge and ugly and awful at the minute :cry: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey, ive seen your pictures. You are breathtakingly beautiful, and im really not just saying that. You are slim and gorgeous, please dont feel different

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Ugh. I wasn't going to post but we agreed at the beginning that we would talk about problems and stuff, and look out for each other... Im just feeling so ashamed of myself. Ill put this under spoiler. Please please don't look if you have an eating disorder or our in recovery, or generally don't want to know what a fucking idiot i am. 


Spoiler
I have been doing really well keeping myself safe. As you may or my not know, i have struggled with eating disorders for years. However, i have been trying to be healthy and sensible.

Today, for no reason i binged and purged. I feel dirty, and pathetic and like i've failed. How can I have a baby when im so horrible and selfish. I feel like shit, and i just cant stop crying. I though i was 'better', but im just rubbish :cry:


----------



## toffee87

You're NOT a failure. Everyone has binge days, including those without eating problems!!! 

You deserve a baby!!! It's like me saying I didn't do my washing so I don't deserve a baby. You do deserve a baby! 

:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

You have nothing to be ashamed about, every one messes up once in a while, like broody said every one binges. The most important thing is you know what you have done is not healthy and you can work on it.
Eating disorders are allways there even if you are in control, just like smoking or alcoholism, they neve realy go away we just manage them. You sliped up and one of the best qualities for some one to have a baby is to be able to say " hey i made a mistake but i can learn from this and become a better person for it" which you have done!!!! You are not a failure!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you girls :hugs:
:cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Drazic<3 said:


> Ugh. I wasn't going to post but we agreed at the beginning that we would talk about problems and stuff, and look out for each other... Im just feeling so ashamed of myself. Ill put this under spoiler. Please please don't look if you have an eating disorder or our in recovery, or generally don't want to know what a fucking idiot i am.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have been doing really well keeping myself safe. As you may or my not know, i have struggled with eating disorders for years. However, i have been trying to be healthy and sensible.
> 
> Today, for no reason i binged and purged. I feel dirty, and pathetic and like i've failed. How can I have a baby when im so horrible and selfish. I feel like shit, and i just cant stop crying. I though i was 'better', but im just rubbish :cry:

You mustn't think like that. Everybody has bad days. I've done that in the past, one of the side effects of my stomach problems is that i can make myself sick really easy. So sometimes i encourage it if i feel i've eaten too badly. Everyone makes mistakes. You can't punish yourself for them. 

And you deserve a baby as much as the next person, if not more so. You're one of the most kind and caring people i've ever spoken to :hugs: xx


----------



## Cinderella

Hope you don't mind if I join too? I've officially been trying to lose weight and tone up since December, and have been working out regularly and watching what I eat but I don't seem to have lost a pound, it's depressing to say the least. I'm battling on though and hopefully i'll start to see some results soon.

Name: Elinor

Age: 24

Height: 5' 7"

Weight (optional): 168 pounds/ 12 stone

BMI: 26.3

Target weight loss: 30-40 pounds

Reason for losing weight: I used to think I was really fat when I was about 10 stone/140lbs, and now wish I was back at that weight. Clothes fit better, I felt healthier and had more self confidence, none of which I have now!

Weakness's: Chocolate and then any kind of potatoe and chicken.

Type of exercise: The past couple of months I've been going to the gym almost every day, depending on what shift I have at work. I run for about 3 miles every day and have started doing some light arm weights just to tone up. I've signed up for a 5k run in a couple of weeks and that's giving me the motivation to keep running. Every now and again I change it up and cycle for a few miles or do the cross trainer. My stamina has improved and my muscles are definitely more defined but the weight loss just isn't happening.


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Ugh. I wasn't going to post but we agreed at the beginning that we would talk about problems and stuff, and look out for each other... Im just feeling so ashamed of myself. Ill put this under spoiler. Please please don't look if you have an eating disorder or our in recovery, or generally don't want to know what a fucking idiot i am.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have been doing really well keeping myself safe. As you may or my not know, i have struggled with eating disorders for years. However, i have been trying to be healthy and sensible.
> 
> Today, for no reason i binged and purged. I feel dirty, and pathetic and like i've failed. How can I have a baby when im so horrible and selfish. I feel like shit, and i just cant stop crying. I though i was 'better', but im just rubbish :cry:


:hugs: hon.Dont be harsh on yourself.Recovery is *so* f**king hard and IMO once youve had an eating disorder you are never fully without it.You have had one slip up in the whole time we have been doing this and you are doing riduculously well!As long as you keep it to this one slip up and dont let it take over then I think you should just file it away in your brain as a 'mad 5 minutes not to be repeated'
You have had a LOT going on lately with planning the wedding and everything and you said to me yourself the other day that you were feeling overwhelmed.In my experience eating disorders are sneaky,its when you feel overwhelmed or a bit down that they sneak in and try to take over.Dont give in to it,you are fabulous and gorgeous and you dont need to go back down that route.
As for 'How can I have a baby when im so horrible and selfish?' The whole reason you are losing weight is for a baby so youre definitely not selfish and I think every single person whos ever spoken to you on this forum would agree that you are one of least horrible people EVER.Sending you lots of love and I hope you know Im here if you need me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you so so much girls. I was worried you would hate me :shy:. These things make us think crazy things. Im feeling better today, and determined that it was just a slip up, and never again.

Though, im pretty sure my body is trying to kill me. I've lost 2lbs today. lol. 

If any of you girls want to talk about things too, im always here. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Ohhh.. on the plus side...
Ive lost 4.0 points on my BMI! :happydance: Only another 6 to go.


----------



## jen1604

Well done hon!xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I ate too much today, and was really greedy - BUT, i didnt do anything silly. Im just going to try harder tomorrow :D


----------



## lozzy21

i had a cornish pasty :(


----------



## Drazic<3

Thats not to bad sweets, as long as you didnt have a whole packet of them, thats what id do. lol :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

it is cos i went out for tea lastnight and had choc fudge cake and ice cream so needed to be good today. I go to fat club tomorro so il have to see.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't wanna read this thread anymore, makes me feel really bad about what i've eaten :( Lol. 

I will get my head back into it properly when i move out. Which hopefully will be soon xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hey, just got in from fat club and iv lost 2lb this week-1st 3 alltogether.
Oh is a bit gutted, i was his first week this week and hes only lost half a lb.


----------



## holly81

I'm such a binge comfort eater - I'm NEVER going to lose anything!! :( Having said that, work's been so busy I've hardly had time to eat all week so maybe the scales will be kind this weekend....??

And Drazic, please don't beat yourself up - I'm sure most women have struggled with food at some point in their lives. As for not deserving a baby that's sooo not true! You seem like a lovely, lovely person and the fact that you worry like this means you have all the makings to be a great mum! Chin up chick, hope you're feeling more positive about things now xx
:hug:


----------



## Lou

Heyy!

Well i figured last week I should take the plunge and weigh myself and loose weight.. so here goes:

Name: Laura / loz / Lou / lauzi
Age: 20

Height: 5' 5"

Weight (optional): ... 149.9

BMI: 24.9

Target weight loss: I would Like to loose 1 stone and tone up!! (it is likely this will change around my period! LOL)

Reason for losing weight: Okay, so when I get up in the morning all i think about is being FAT FAT FAT, i Hate getting changed infront of OH as I get embarrased (despite being together for 3 years), and I basically just want to wake up one day and feel confident and happy with myself.

Weakness's: CHOCOLATE!!! toast! I love carbs as well! Oops!

Type of exercise: I do quite a bit of exercise, and have increased it to 6 times per week. I walk to uni (30-40mins x 3 times per week) Play netball, Hockey, Football, Rugby (everyweek), Volleyball (starts this coming weds) and do circuit training every now and then on a thurs! however, i tend to just wake up with sore muscles as opposed to weight loss! haha


----------



## Lou

katy said:


> I don't wanna read this thread anymore, makes me feel really bad about what i've eaten :( Lol.
> 
> I will get my head back into it properly when i move out. Which hopefully will be soon xx

You wil find it soo much easier when you are in control of what you can buy, plus if ur house is anything like mine (6brothers and 2 sisters) then you wont have a choice what you eat, you get what you get. When you move out you can plan what to eat and make some lovely meals, and even little things such as grilling chicken and steaming veg will make you that little but more healthier! Just keep thinking about that, and by the look of ur pics u look slim slender and healthy already!!! :o)

Best of Luck

xxxx


----------



## Lou

lozzy21 said:


> Hey, just got in from fat club and iv lost 2lb this week-1st 3 alltogether.
> Oh is a bit gutted, i was his first week this week and hes only lost half a lb.

woop woop well done!!!

Awr tell your OH not too worry, im sure he will loose it before long! Best of luck
xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Lou said:


> woop woop well done!!!
> 
> Awr tell your OH not too worry, im sure he will loose it before long! Best of luck
> xxx

Thanks, My oh works in a call center and gets the bus there are back so dosent do a lot of exercise so iv told him he has to get of his fat bum and walk to work.


----------



## Lou

yeah definately a bit of walking everyday is really healthy and Im sure once he starts noticing the weight dropping off he'll be motivated to carry on!


xxxxxxx


----------



## holly81

I've lost nothing again this week :dohh: but will definitely be walking to and from work when the weather perks up - that's the best exercise ever as far as I'm concerned!! You get time to de-stress and clear your head, as well as losing weight without sweat and pain...not that I'm lazy! ;) I lost over a stone and a half a few summers ago just by walking for an hour, 4 times a week. 

Roll on spring is all I can say - is it just me or does winter make you just want to sit around in the warm with a cup of tea and biccies/chocolate/cake (delete as applicable!!) ;)


----------



## Lou

holly81 said:


> is it just me or does winter make you just want to sit around in the warm with a cup of tea and biccies/chocolate/cake (delete as applicable!!) ;)

YES YES YES YES YES!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly81

Ha ha...guess what I'm turning the computer off right now to go and do...! Ooops naughty Holly! :blush:


----------



## Drazic<3

I think im going to just cut off my head and arms, that will take me down nearer my goal. 
:rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> I think im going to just cut off my head and arms, that will take me down nearer my goal.
> :rofl:

:rofl: I need my head but I might cut off my boobs!xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Nooo... not the twins!
How about my hands, then i wont be able to shovel the food in anyway
:rofl:


----------



## maybebabypowe

Can I join you lovely people, have so far loast 5.5lbs but wanna loose much more!!!

Thanks


----------



## lozzy21

im gonna go cut my arms, legs and boobs off and that should be me sorted


----------



## Drazic<3

Of course maybebabypowe, well done on your loss :)

Lozzy - i think i might be a bad influence - :rofl:


----------



## tynx

Wow you guy rock, Im so with Ive posted on conceiving area...ive lost 38lbs so I have have a family cos Im really obese and enoughs enough!! 10yrs too long


----------



## Drazic<3

38lbs, thats amazing!! Well done :D


----------



## lozzy21

Well done tynx! thats amazing.

Drazic, you not a bad influance lol. iv actualy been to my gp to see about a breast reduction and she said come back when youv lost 5 stone and would not have it that my boobs were this big when i was skiny!


----------



## Drazic<3

Doctors can be such idiots sometimes.


----------



## Drazic<3

I've lost 30lbs, nearly halfway :happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Drazic<3 said:



> I've lost 30lbs, nearly halfway :happydance:

Fantastic hun xx


----------



## lozzy21

nice one drazic


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls! Long way to go yet, but im trying to be positive :D
:happydance:


----------



## holly81

Wow well done Drazic - that's amazing! And about half a stone since I joined. (in which time I've lost...errrrm...nothing!) You're going to be at target in no time!! :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow katie you're doing amazing :) xx


----------



## jen1604

:happydance: :happydance: Youre doing amazing Katie.Whereas I have actually put on 4lbs doing this healthy eating thing!x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey Ladies, Can I Join? I went on Slimming World before my wedding and ive put it all back on and a bit more since! Im hopefully going to be doing the Paul Mckenna Diet until we can afford for me to go back to Slimming World.
"My One Weakness" is crisps!! Im allergice to Dairy so I cant eat Chocolate, so I eat way too many crisps instead! 
Whats everyone elses weaknesses?
Ive got quite a bit to lose, but im determined! x


----------



## jen1604

My weaknesses are anything carby!What is the Paul Mckenna diet?xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

ITs not really a !"diet" as such, more a way of thinking. there are four golden rules to follow, but i cant rmember them all lol. I taped it on from on living tv a few weeks ago. There is a book and a meditation cd that i got from asda for £7, i never used to believe in meditation, but the cd was fab, really relaxing!
simple things like, Eat when your hungry, Eat sensibly and Eat Conciously (like chewing more often and tuning into your body so that you know when your full rather than finishing the plate because u feel u have to)
he does a blindfold test, where u eat without looking at the plate and u finish when ur full. When u look at the plate and how much is left its shocking lol. xx


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Hi, I am currently ttc but I'm also trying to lose weight because I suspect overweight is the reason why I'm not conceiving. It'd be nice to have a support network for us who are "dieting towards pregnancy". We could give each other support, tips, etc., on the weight loss issue. 

I just started dieting seriously this week and I already weight a couple of lbs less (water weight most likely) but I need support because I know from past experience I don't have the discipline to do it alone.


----------



## Drazic<3

Welcome Enid Le Fay, your more than welcome to join in :hugs:

Im grumpy today because i have eaten loads. Feeling like a bag of hormones. :(


----------



## Drazic<3

Honestly. My Metabolism is fucked. 
From all those years of ED's, it's now destroyed. 

Yesterday - yes i ate more, but only like 1500cals max, under your RDA. And i put on 3lbs!??!?! 
My body literally cannot process food properly anymore. I have damaged by body so so much. I wish all these young girls starving themselves could see what it does to you. :cry:

p.s - im not changing my ticker. it will upset me too much. lol


----------



## holly81

No don't change your ticker, it's probably only water or hormones or something!
And try not to beat yourself up too much, I know it's hard as I'm in a similar position but we'll get there! It's not about the past, it's all about where we go from here! :)
:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweety :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Drazic you should only weigh your self once a week!!! Any more and it f***S with you head even more. Your weight can fluxuate 6lb due to hormonal changes or even needing a poo can add 4lb!!

Yes you have put 3lb on but look at how mutch you have lost. Wayyyyyyy more than me


----------



## zowiey

:hug:

try not to beat yourself up too much, if your feeling hormonal that can be enough to deal with alone. :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girls. This is why i love this place. You keep me on the even keel! 

I MUST stop weighing everyday. My new goal :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Pick a day and only weigh your self on that day and tell you OH to hide them inbetween. He can put them in the bathroom on the morning of that day and has to put them back before bed.


----------



## Drazic<3

Great idea hun, thank you.
I dont want to get obsessive again, but you are so right. Seeing every weight fluctuation is just going to drive me loopy.


----------



## lozzy21

A few weeks ago at fat club one of the girls had maintained and the consulatant asked her if she knew why she had stayed the same, the girls said no but i realy need a wee. The consultant told her to go for a wee and get weighed again. Sure enough after her week she had lost a lb. 

Strange isent it that needin a wee han make u a lb heavyer (sp?)


----------



## Drazic<3

wow, it really is! 
I drunk loads of water yesterday, that's probably all it is.
I love the way you call it 'fat club' :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Its a club i go to cos im fat lol

ooooooo i forgot to post this, im so pleased about it
For my 21 i paid a fortune for a dress and have only wore it that once so for zarasbaby's wedding ,im chief bridesmaid but since my birthday dress fits in with her theme she said she aint gettin me a dress when i have a prefectly good one in my wardrobe since im such a fussy cow with clothes (i realy am!) I havent wore it since september
so lastnight she was round trying on her 2nd dress for the evening do so i thourght i better go try mine on and its too big!!!!!!!! im going to have to get an aunt to take it in and theres still 8 weeks till the wedding so it could end up being realy big!!!!!!!!!!!
whoooooooo im happy can ya tell lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh hunny, that's fantastic :D really chuffed for you.
Im worrying / hoping ill have to do the same with my wedding dress. Its not until June and it's still a little tight but by then it might be quite big :D

You must have lost to have the dress hanging off you. Congrats!!


----------



## lozzy21

iv lost 1 st 3 since the end of october.

I hope you dress is too big for you to lol(sounds an odd thing to say)
Iv just took my little bro to the park and all he did was run around, im shatterd.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thats a good work out in itself!
Nice one on the loss hun, and thanks :)


----------



## lozzy21

He was 2 in december but hes a beast!!! His coat is a size 5-6 and he looks 4-5. When i take him down town all the old cows sorry i mean ladys say "Isent he too old to be in a buggy" HES 2 YA OLD COW! he still has a nap most afternoons alltho he wont today the bugger


----------



## Drazic<3

Why do old people HAVE to get involved. Jeeze! I hate that! They always make comments when im with my little brother and sister.


----------



## lozzy21

I know they just cant help them selfs


----------



## Drazic<3

Frustrating.


----------



## lozzy21

verry. I wanna get drunk cos im off work tomorra but only gave gin in and im not allowed to drink gin


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just wanted to say to katie that i agree with the others, only weigh yourself once a week or the natural fluctuations in weight from day to day will drive you mad :hugs: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## bigbloomerz

On the plan im on ive been advised to not weigh myself until the end of every month, or every 3 weeks, because it can become obsessive and you should go by your clothes, e.g are they looser or tighter. Im the same as you Katy, im terrible with the scales! every morning im on them lol. I weighed myself on friday and now i have to wait 3 weeks till i weigh myself again....oh god. lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

i dont think i could go by my clothes it would anoyy me so much, with my jeans they will feel realy baggy and then ill wash them and they will be realy tight again.


----------



## bigbloomerz

lozzy21 said:


> i dont think i could go by my clothes it would anoyy me so much, with my jeans they will feel realy baggy and then ill wash them and they will be realy tight again.

:rofl: so true lozzy! I hate that, a few days of wearing them in and then they get all stiff again!


----------



## lozzy21

Yer you get all excited because they are hanging off you and then you wash them and u have to breath in to fasted them. Pain cos they you think you have put on.


----------



## Drazic<3

I didnt weight myself this morning, so thats an up! 
I feel all bloated and horrible. Seem to be retaining water like a biatch! 
Grrrrr..


----------



## lozzy21

Yey well done drazic its a start as for the bloating drink more, daft isent it to stop our self retaning water uv got to drink loads.


----------



## Drazic<3

Ohh, i havent heard that. Ill give that a try. Thanks hun :)


----------



## booflebump

Are you starting again for March? I'd like to join then if i could! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Yup, we will still be soldiering on! 
More than welcome to join in :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Not sure if its already been suggested but I find keeping a Food Diary on my pc really helps. Or you can write one in your diary. For example I had Fresh pineapple and a green tea for breakfast this morning and I felt good because I knew it was healthy and good for me.
It helps me see where im eating because im stressed or lonely (2 major factors in comfort eating) or if im eating purley because im hungry.
Just thought i'd share :) 

I write it like this:

Breakfast:
Drinks:
Mood:

Lunch:
Drinks: 
Mood:

Dinner:
Drinks:
Mood:

Snacks:
Drinks:
Mood:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for sharing.
I have found a winner today :D Poundland are going weightwatchers stuff, all different sauces. The natchos are lovely, with 0.3 grams sats and 70 odd calories - Even better is the sweet and sour sauce. 73 cals for half a pot and 0% sats :D Its really lovely though, very tasty and lovely veggies in it and great for a chinese craving! Im cooking it with quorn tonight and it looks super yum :D


----------



## jen1604

I'll have to get myself into Poundland.I hardly ever go in there because its always so crowded but perhaps I shall venture in there tomorrow!
I made the best Thai curry last night.It was so yum.Just with quorn pieces,chopped tinned tomatos,a tin of pinneaple and some cayenne pepper.I dont know why its a Thai curry but I had it in a Thai restaurant once :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ohhhh yum Jen, that sounds delicious. :D


----------



## jen1604

You should try it,its so yum.
Plus,its dead easy,just chuck it all in a saucepan and boil it up.Have it with brown rice to be dead healthy xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooooo, im going to try that one.
The sweet and sour was delicious by the way. The sell by date is july 2010, so im going to by loads more :D


----------



## lozzy21

omg iv just been soo naughty, iv had like 7 pancakes smotherd in choc spread, damn shrove tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

I had 5, although i did have them with fresh strawberries... lol x


----------



## jen1604

I was lucky that my OH was at the gym yesterday evening and by the time he got back it was too late to make pancakes ;) xx


----------



## lozzy21

My OH was at work but i made some up for him lol


----------



## bigbloomerz

My OH had about 8 pancakes lol, some with nutella, some with sugar and lemon, some with Maple Syrup. I dont know how he didnt feel sick..


----------



## Drazic<3

GRrrrrrr.
Well. I went three days. And my weight is still the same.
Been eating hardly anything. Guess it's plateau, but its made me realllly grumpy. 
Plus i have a cold. 
Plus im grumpy. lol.

Boooo.


----------



## jen1604

Ahhhhhh snuggles for you.Just remembder staying the same is better than gaining.You cant be constantly losing losing losing all the time or you'll be the size of a pea by July xxx


----------



## jen1604

Last night I ate a giant bar of chocolate and a whole BOX of Jaffa Cakes :cry: :cry:
OH bought them for me because he's an infuriating idiot (grrrrrrrrrrrr,but different story) so it would have been rude to not eat them
And I'm going for brunch with one of my friends in half an hour :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Dont worry Jen, you are allowed treats now and again! Just be good over the rest of the week/weekend to make up for it :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Ok so yesterday my boobs finaly went ack to their normal size after af and this morning i wake up and there huge, bigger than they were last week just b4 af. 
So tonight i went to fat club and iv put 2 and a half lb on in 2 weeks!

So i make that one and a quater lb in each boob!!! cos iv deffo lost weight every where else


----------

